# F-can old work fixtures.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's an F-can?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's an F-can?


President's day off too?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> President's day off too?


You must not know either.


----------



## electron_theory (Feb 14, 2010)

What I mean is recessed HID fixtures.... specifically Metal Halide. 

I'm sure you guys have swapped these ballasts before...
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/HID%20BA%20MH%20F-Can


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The ones I worked on were like old work recessed,cause the ballast was in the ceiling, and would come out for a ballast change,which I did at least 4.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> President's day off too?


Yeah, paid, simply amazing. Of course I had to wax the bosses boat to get it.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had to add two in a motel canopy that were the Nora brand. They were about 300 dollars each. That should get you started...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For those that don't know, "F-can" refers to the style of "can" that the HID ballast is contained in. It looks very much like a fluorescent lighting ballast, therefore, "F-can".

To the OP... I did this as new work, but you could do this as old work...

If you propose to install a large fixture, like a 400W MH, they make MH low bay fixtures that lay in a 2x2 ceiling grid. You could install one of those 2x2 drywall frames meant for lay-in fixtures completely from below, and lay-in a 2x2 HID fixture. They do require quite a bit of height above, though. I'm guessing this is a commercial application, so your ceiling might be hung off black iron... you might have the height above to spare.


----------



## electron_theory (Feb 14, 2010)

I do have plenty of clearance, but the biggest issue is that it is a framed sheetrock ceiling, and I have to basically install the fixture through the can hole. Easy enough with a small spot light, but these 175w mogul base fixtures are huge contraptions.


----------

